# Dogtra Edge vs Flyway G3EXP



## atabb (Aug 1, 2012)

I am looking at both, anybody have any input?


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

I am a TT guy and have been for 17 yrs but the Edge is impressive for battery life. It will actually go months between charges (collar/transmitter) being used daily for several hours at a time. I do not like all of the buttons (4-5) on the transmitter though, 3 is plenty to keep up with IMO.


----------



## Ehalvors (Aug 18, 2013)

I am a Dogtra fan! I am on my fourth Dogtra collar. I started with the 280NCP, graduated to the 1900. From there got my second Lab so I graduated to the 1902 and now have went to the Dogtra Edge! I am a big waterfowler and love the "L" on the transmitter. It is for the Light option on the receiver. I use it more than I thought to see my "black" labs when we are letting the dogs run around as we are setting our decoy spreads up and when someone wants to move their rig I can tell where they are! I also use it when I let them out at night and they go around the corner of my house which isn't lite up by lights so I can see where they are when they are doing there buisness! Just my two cents! Erik


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I was able to get my hands on one at a Game Fair over the weekend and it feels ok in the hand, I'm a TT G2 Pro user and the tube style is my preference. Dogtra did a good job by also offering a different knob for the stimulation levels so it clicks between the numbers rather than the smooth dial and having to look at the display. Unfortunately, I use both momentary and constant in my training depending on the correction I'd like to apply and with the Edge, you have to turn another dial for that. Also, there isn't a low/med/high, just one button and you have to turn the knob for a different level of correction. It's a nice unit in the hand but the additional buttons are useless unless you're running multiple dogs all the time. Also, the collar itself is bigger that the TT ones, probably due to the light option on it.


----------



## marsh (Jun 27, 2013)

No experience with Dogtra, but 13years with TT. Just bought another TT pro 100G3, they are tough, tough, tough. I traded in a 10yr old field 70 that was still working and only on its second set of batteries. I used that collar a lot and in salt water, it really took a beating and never missed a lick. You probably would not go wrong with either, but I would not buy anything else. I have had such good luck with them. I like the setup of the transmitter and the quick charge times.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Just got an Edge,been with the flyway for a few years.Don't really like the Edge,not being able to ramp up the ladder from low nick, to med,high,then constant,without resetting two different adjustments on top of transmitter. Feel is good,like the charging system alot better. Today ( first day) I just set it on constant level 30 and just nicked manually . I'm ordering a new Flyway,and use this as a backup. Dogtra messed up trying to do too much on one system,sacrificing the manipulation of the system by pros or Ams that use a multi level pressure system .


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

I hate the toggle switch on the TT while hunting.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

mngundog said:


> I hate the toggle switch on the TT while hunting.


I put one little drop of two part epoxy on the toggle switch base,never moves again. But dont change your mind and try to go to two dog system.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

OK Second day...Its kinda growing on me.Very hot,using 33 on the intensity in C mode . Reminds me of the ole 70 model TT of the 80's. Yup,they could lose all the silly buttons.


----------

